# Cute sticker



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)

I was browsing ebay today and found this sticker, it made me laugh so I thought I would share.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Warning-DECAL-train ... 5ae0078798


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Only 5 left since I just bought one  only $4.40 with shipping!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Make that 4 left...$4.75 to Canada (Canmore).


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Woohoo! I had to wait until my lunch break & go home to buy it! Very cute.


----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)

:lol: I was just thinking about buying one, but with only 3 left, I bought mine too so now there's just 2.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Sunflowerseeds said:


> :lol: I was just thinking about buying one, but with only 3 left, I bought mine too so now there's just 2.


This ebay seller is gonna love you! :lol:


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

I already bought one and it came the other day 8) I love it


----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)

LarryT said:


> Sunflowerseeds said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: I was just thinking about buying one, but with only 3 left, I bought mine too so now there's just 2.
> ...


 :lol: They better!


----------



## morgan (Mar 29, 2011)

I haven't got a hedgehog yet but that is amazing... Would it be bad if I bought one anyway? :lol:


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

SPN said:


> I haven't got a hedgehog yet but that is amazing... Would it be bad if I bought one anyway? :lol:


Nope. I got mine and I dont get my hedgehog for another week 8)


----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)

I don't think it would be bad to buy one anyways, it's awesome! I also just found this one, although not as funny it's still appropriate.

http://cgi.ebay.com/love-HEART-my-HEDGE ... 19c4b4fca6


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

They need to give you a commission! You've almost sold them out! :lol: 

Ha Larry! We were typing at the same time.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

SPN said:


> I haven't got a hedgehog yet but that is amazing... Would it be bad if I bought one anyway? :lol:


Nope. I got mine and I dont get my hedgehog for another week 8)


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Will be sold out very soon! I also shared this link on my facebook page.  I think this seller will be making more hedgie products now.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh and they're decals not stickers. =o I plan on framing the warning sign though and hanging it above the cage. x3
lol and I have that other one too. The seller combines shipping =D


----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)

Since they're decals, they'll last even longer and won't fade or peel off as easy. That's so awesome, I agree that maybe I should get some commission! They'll check their sells and see they sold out of that one and be wondering what happened. :lol: They have the warning one for lots of things, my favourite is the hedgehog but they also have one for goldfish... :lol:


----------



## morgan (Mar 29, 2011)

Well, you've convinced me, one left now! :lol:


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

0 left now.....thanks.....LOL


----------



## leopardhedgehog (Nov 18, 2010)

Those are so cute! Lol!


----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)

:lol: That's so great, I helped an ebay seller, so maybe I'll get some good karma!


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

haha, darn it, I wanted one! XD


----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)

Hopefully they'll list some more seeing the sudden surge in demand.


----------



## Annabelle (Mar 19, 2011)

Sunflowerseeds said:


> Hopefully they'll list some more seeing the sudden surge in demand.


I hope so.........I wanted one :evil:


----------

